# 12VINSIDER.COM--- Any members here here?



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

In a pinch and need some to pm or email the zip files. Go to downloads area of the EM private forum on 12Vinsider.com and get the folder *"WinISD_Hertz_Drivers"*. it will be a "Zipped" file.

thanks so Dave

*[email protected]*


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Im a member there. "tonybarrera" - I dont comment much because there's so much to read. But i'm also on the EM private area too.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

First rule of fight club...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

DIYMA said:


> First rule of fight club...


ANT,



I applied since I'm an installer just wanting for a email back.

for those that don't know *"FIGHT CLUB"*

*1st RULE: You do not talk about FIGHT CLUB.

2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about FIGHT CLUB.

3rd RULE: If someone says "stop" or goes limp, taps out the fight is over.

4th RULE: Only two guys to a fight.

5th RULE: One fight at a time.

6th RULE: No shirts, no shoes.

7th RULE: Fights will go on as long as they have to.

8th RULE: If this is your first night at FIGHT CLUB, you HAVE to fight.*




.


----------



## synth808 (Feb 20, 2009)

who dat?

sorry...had to.


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm on 12vinsider Low Key


----------

